# How much faster is the Bolt than a Roamio?



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Sorry if this has been asked before.* I was going to get one from Best Buy just to test it and then return it (gave Tivo enough money, they are so greedy) and 4 tuners is not enough. I do not know why they want to go backwards. Just want to hook it up Moca and transfer some recordings to it and test it, do not plan on putting my cable card in it, but I might for a few hours, have 14 days to return it. I got a Roamio Pro. Dumped the XL4 after 18 months, had to run it in SD mode it was so slow. RP much much faster (wheel still spins..ridiculous), have it for 2 years now.

Would you say it is much faster as far as the OS is concerned? I would be surprised. Also what about the software? Any real improvements? Does the sound still cut out when going in and out of Tivo Central? That is really what I want to know. They are really helpless programming wise on some things, LIKE THAT!!! . I already seen the QuickMode on my Mini.

I love my Tivo and waiting for 20.5.4a to come to the Roamio (I wonder when?), but pretty much hate their software engineers in CA.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

A really serious question and not one person has an opinion?

That's TivoCommunity for you. Guess I will just have to get one, try it, and then return it like I planned.

*OH WELL...*


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I have the Roamio Pro and purchased the Bolt a few weeks ago. The Bolt definitely is faster, but the Roamio Pro really isn't slow with most things. So you only notice a small difference in most places. But where the Roamio Pro is somewhat slow, the Bolt is usually much faster. For instance, once you've launched Netflix the first time, relaunching it later is almost instantaneous. Other apps (like Plex) seem to be faster too.

When you go to TiVo Central, the audio still drops for a moment. But on the Bolt, it's very brief when compared to the Roamio Pro.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Transfer speeds are much faster with the Bolt, about double compared to my Roamio's.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Why does this happen? Are they going to fix it?



SrLANGuy said:


> When you go to TiVo Central, the audio still drops for a moment. But on the Bolt, it's very brief when compared to the Roamio Pro.


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

eric102 said:


> Transfer speeds are much faster with the Bolt, about double compared to my Roamio's.


Are you Ethernet or Moca or WiFi?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Won't see a difference in moca speed unless you're using a moca 2.0 network, but wireless (ac) and ethernet can be much improved.

The UI is snappier. Apps generally load in 5-7 seconds in most cases (Netflix is stored in memory so subsequent loads are often instant.)


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Let me explain the audio in and out of Tivo Central.

The interface in the box that does that is flash based. When it loads or unloads, they have a problem AND THEY HAVE NEVER FIXED IT. I am not surprised it still is not fixed, because they are IDIOTS.

The way it works, if you are on a live tuner, then the delay is only a second in and out. This problem is mostly bad with people who have HDMI a/v systems because once the audio drops, the box has to sync with the a/v.

Now when you are playing a recording from My Shows, the delay is about 3-4 seconds, but when you are *behind* in a live buffer, the delay is between 7-13 seconds. This is very frustrating. Maybe it also has to do with the type of HDMI a/v, but I do not think so, but I am not sure. This can be fixed by pressing the back button and it will immediately play the sound.

It is very sad that they have not fixed this on the Bolt, but I am totally unsurprised...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The UI has been Flash-free for a year and a half, so that's not it.

That doesn't happen without an a/v system, and doesn't happen with my a/v system, so it sounds like it's your a/v system. Tell Margret or someone about your specific system. If there's something they can do about it, they might.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

heifer624 said:


> Are you Ethernet or Moca or WiFi?


Ethernet


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Thanks for the info. Let me explain the audio in and out of Tivo Central.
> 
> The interface in the box that does that is flash based. When it loads or unloads, they have a problem AND THEY HAVE NEVER FIXED IT. I am not surprised it still is not fixed, because they are IDIOTS.
> 
> ...


I have not run into this issue with the three Bolts I've used. Both setups I've used the Bolts with run through multiple HDMi devices before reaching the TV.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

SrLANGuy said:


> For instance, once you've launched Netflix the first time, relaunching it later is almost instantaneous. Other apps (like Plex) seem to be faster too.


This is completely software. The Netflix UI is written primarily in Javascript; on most devices, the code gets reloaded every time you run it. On TiVo Roamio and a couple of other devices that I own (this smart TV and Roku 3) after the first time since the last boot the app does not get reloaded from the network, and it comes up practically instantly; I'm guessing that it gets checkpointed to disk when you exit and then brought back when you reenter it. This was also the case on the 2015 Fire TV that I tried and returned. On Bolt and FTV the "reentry" was essentially instantaneous; on the smart TV and Roku 3, there's a perceptible 1 second or so delay. I first ran into on Roku 3; it was like a magic trick . (I think that they developed it because starting the newer common Netflix UI on Roku HDMI Stick took forever, not acceptable on Roku, whose first product was a Netflix-only streamer).

I have no doubt that they could make Netflix reentry nearly as fast on Roamio and Premiere. Maybe they will, or maybe they'll keep it as a differentiating feature of Bolt, like SkipMode, which also probably could be easily done on Roamio. It needs something more than its 4K ability to sell it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> This is completely software. The Netflix UI is written primarily in Javascript; on most devices, the code gets reloaded every time you run it. On TiVo Roamio and a couple of other devices that I own (this smart TV and Roku 3) after the first time since the last boot the app does not get reloaded from the network, and it comes up practically instantly; I'm guessing that it gets checkpointed to disk when you exit and then brought back when you reenter it. This was also the case on the 2015 Fire TV that I tried and returned. On Bolt and FTV the "reentry" was essentially instantaneous; on the smart TV and Roku 3, there's a perceptible 1 second or so delay. I first ran into on Roku 3; it was like a magic trick . (I think that they developed it because starting the newer common Netflix UI on Roku HDMI Stick took forever, not acceptable on Roku, whose first product was a Netflix-only streamer).
> 
> I have no doubt that they could make Netflix reentry nearly as fast on Roamio and Premiere. Maybe they will, or maybe they'll keep it as a differentiating feature of Bolt, like SkipMode, which also probably could be easily done on Roamio. It needs something more than its 4K ability to sell it.


Could they? The Roamios only have 1GB of memory while the Bolt has 3GB of memory. I thought the Netflix app was being stored in memory? And with only 1GB and up to six tuners, it seems like the Roamio wouldn't have much to spare with the tuners also using a certain amount of memory.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

If I have to give it a percentage, I'd say the Bolt is about 20-50% faster than the Roamio. Bolt is noticeably faster in the menus but where it really excels at is utilizing Netflix. Netflix is so fast and smooth on Bolt that it almost seems like a different product in comparison to the Roamio's implementation which it is not.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The UI has been Flash-free for a year and a half, so that's not it.
> 
> That doesn't happen without an a/v system, and doesn't happen with my a/v system, so it sounds like it's your a/v system. Tell Margret or someone about your specific system. If there's something they can do about it, they might.


Yes, it probably does not happen without an a/v. I was talking about this happening on my Roamio Pro, and also other people have confirmed that the audio drop still occurs on the Bolt, at least that is what I saw posted. Also all the L2 tech people at Tivo know this is a problem, with the Roamio that is, so I do not know why you do not know that. As far as Margret, no words for that...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

samccfl99 said:


> and 4 tuners is not enough. I do not know why they want to go backwards.


I'm not defending it, but there *seem* to be reasonable reasons for it being 4 tuner.

Based on what I've read here (and possibly other places, long in the past), the hardware to do 6 cable tuners is much more standardized, BECAUSE cable cards support up to 6 tuners. (For example, _maybe_ the entire 6 tuner cable part is an off the shelf part -- I am NOT sure about this parenthetical part.)

For OTA tuners, which the Bolt *also* has, they'd have to throw in more separate tuners. The OTA & cable-ness is part of what made the OLED S3 so [email protected]$ expensive, AFAIK.


----------



## razordullwit (Feb 6, 2008)

I had a Roamio for about a week before the Bolt was launched, and I switched it out for a Bolt. The Bolt UI is slightly snappier, but the biggest difference I noticed was the OTA channel scan; the Bolt channel can is about 10x faster.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

*OTA???* What, no cable news? No FX. No Comedy Central? Not for me. I will never Pull the Plug as long as I have money in the bank. I love my TV!!!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mattack said:


> For OTA tuners, which the Bolt *also* has, they'd have to throw in more separate tuners. The OTA & cable-ness is part of what made the OLED S3 so [email protected]$ expensive, AFAIK.


They're starting with the lower end model to appeal to the mass market, and cord cutters, who need the OTA side of things. The 6-tuner model will come in time. Somebody might know better, but from what I've heard, the OTA/cable chips are 2-tuner, the cable are available 6-tuner, so they have to use 2 OTA/cable chips to get an OTA/cable DVR.

The Series 3 and 2-tuner Premieres also had MPEG-2 encoders for analog cable (chronological overlap with analog OTA?), so they effectively had 6 tuners in there for a 2-tuner box, which must have really driven the cost up. The Premiere 4 dropped the analog and OTA, and then the base Roamio got 4-tuner OTA, but with no analog support.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Bigg said:


> They're starting with the lower end model to appeal to the mass market, and cord cutters, who need the OTA side of things. The 6-tuner model will come in time. Somebody might know better, but from what I've heard, the OTA/cable chips are 2-tuner, the cable are available 6-tuner, so they have to use 2 OTA/cable chips to get an OTA/cable DVR.
> 
> The Series 3 and 2-tuner Premieres also had MPEG-2 encoders for analog cable (chronological overlap with analog OTA?), so they effectively had 6 tuners in there for a 2-tuner box, which must have really driven the cost up. The Premiere 4 dropped the analog and OTA, and then the base Roamio got 4-tuner OTA, but with no analog support.


The Series 3s & 2 tuner Premiere could do any combination of analog OTA, analog cable, digital OTA, & digital cable (with a cable card).

It seems to be somewhat of a guess as to why the Roamios & Bolt are limited to 4 tuner OTA or Cable and 6 tuner cable only models. Some have speculated it is the availability of tuner parts but I have never seen a detailed explanation on what the chips in the tuner modules are or exactly how they work, which would shed more light on the tuner limitations.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> The Series 3s & 2 tuner Premiere could do any combination of analog OTA, analog cable, digital OTA, & digital cable (with a cable card).
> 
> It seems to be somewhat of a guess as to why the Roamios & Bolt are limited to 4 tuner OTA or Cable and 6 tuner cable only models. Some have speculated it is the availability of tuner parts but I have never seen a detailed explanation on what the chips in the tuner modules are or exactly how they work, which would shed more light on the tuner limitations.


I've heard more detailed descriptions, but not in a while. Yeah, that would be enlightening. I don't think there's any technical barrier to combining a bunch of chips together for a 6-tuner OTA model, but with the number of OTA channels available in most markets, and the type and price sensitivity of users who use OTA, it's just not a marketable product.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

9 hours is all the patience you have for someone to respond?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

And most of it overnight when most people are sleeping.


----------



## Pantsface (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds like a dick


----------



## embryjim (Sep 16, 2015)

Pantsface said:


> sounds like a dick


+1

Its best to act somewhat humble until one can prove they have knowledge they can bring to the table. Something you (OP), up until this point, have not done. Nor have you imparted any knowledge, only smarta$$ grandstanding. So far you have alternately praised (kind of) and insulted Tivo and this forum, while asking for its assistance and have still gotten answers, despite your oppositional behavior. Clearly this community understands how to take the high road. Me? I'd like to find something positive about you, surprise me.

Oh, nevermind, went back and read some of your earlier posts, jokes on me, I didn't know you enjoyed this...


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

series5orpremier said:


> And most of it overnight when most people are sleeping.


That's TivoCommunity for you.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

samccfl99 said:


> I was going to get one from Best Buy just to test it and then return it (gave Tivo enough money, they are so greedy)


If TiVo is "greedy" then they hide it well as they have rarely been profitable. Greedy is the person who wants to play with a item he can't afford then returns it after playing with it so the next guy gets a used TiVo Bolt instead of a new one.

The Bolt has a CPU 3.5 times faster and 3 times memory than the older Roamio model.

The TiVo Bolt contains a dual-core Broadcom's BCM7445 rated at 11,000 DMIPS while the Roamio contains a dual-core Broadcom BCM7241 rated at 3,000 DMIPS.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

CloudAtlas said:


> The TiVo Bolt contains a dual-core Broadcom's BCM7445 rated at 11,000 DMIPS while the Roamio contains a dual-core Broadcom BCM7241 rated at 3,000 DMIPS.


Most likely a BCM7251, since that chip matches the DMIPS and # of transcode streams. The Pro will likely use the BCM7445.


----------



## emusnes (Aug 26, 2013)

Why didn't Tivo release a Bolt with specs better than Roamio Pro? That would be an excellent device. 6 Tuners and 3TB would be perfect.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Because they felt the pressure to get a 4k box out along with other providers before holiday sales. We know a "pro" version is coming in 2016.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

CloudAtlas said:


> If TiVo is "greedy" then they hide it well as they have rarely been profitable. Greedy is the person who wants to play with a item he can't afford then returns it after playing with it so the next guy gets a used TiVo Bolt instead of a new one.


It never ceases to amaze me how some people do run their mouths on this site. Another "wall street" type defending the profits of Tivo Inc. Get it correct, please. I never said I could not afford it and I would never have to even consider doing something like that (*which I did not do anyway*, finding out what I needed to know, and not about the speed either) if they would have added "features" (bug fixes) to fix what they have not fixed, at least in the 3+ years I have owned "modern tivo boxes" (I shudder to think what the first 10 or so years were like, software wise that is...the hardware really does seem to be indestructable).

Thank you for the statistics though. That makes me wonder what the Premier XL4 was rated at. A box so slow that I had to run it in SD mode and only had it for 18 months. It actually worked quite well in SD mode (however ugly), mostly because it was not communicating with the Tivo servers much in that mode.

_I WONDER WHY I TORTURE MYSELF COMING BACK HERE LATELY? I ONLY USUALLY COME ON WHEN RELEASES ARE SUPPOSEDLY COMING OUT...OF WHICH IT SEEMS THE PRIORITY LIST IS UP FOR 20.5.6. *I still love my Roamio Pro and Mini...*Hopefully the RP will last as long as some of these Series 1-3 boxes I keep hearing about... _


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

emusnes said:


> Why didn't Tivo release a Bolt with specs better than Roamio Pro? That would be an excellent device. 6 Tuners and 3TB would be perfect.


TiVo said they will, sometime in 2016, release the Bolt Pro, the Bolt now released is for Xmiss sales as it includes 1 year of service, that a new pricing system for TiVo, I guess they will see how it works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SrLANGuy said:


> I have the Roamio Pro and purchased the Bolt a few weeks ago. The Bolt definitely is faster, but the Roamio Pro really isn't slow with most things. So you only notice a small difference in most places. But where the Roamio Pro is somewhat slow, the Bolt is usually much faster. For instance, once you've launched Netflix the first time, relaunching it later is almost instantaneous. Other apps (like Plex) seem to be faster too.


My experience is the same. The Bolt is faster, but not enough that it's worth the upgrade for the speed alone. (not like going from Premiere to Roamio was)

The real hot ticket item for the Bolt is SkipMode, which is a software feature that could easily run on the Roamio they just haven't enabled it because they want to sell more Bolts.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The real hot ticket item for the Bolt is SkipMode, which is a software feature that could easily run on the Roamio they just haven't enabled it because they want to sell more Bolts.


How do you know that, or is it speculation on your part ?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lessd said:


> How do you know that, or is it speculation on your part ?


How do I know it will run on the Roamio or how do I know they're holding it back to sell more Bolts?

I know how SkipMode works (PM me if you want details) so I can guarantee you it would work on the Roamio hardware.

I assume they are holding it back to sell more Bolts because it's really the only new feature that makes the Bolt attractive to a large number of Roamio users.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> How do I know it will run on the Roamio or how do I know they're holding it back to sell more Bolts?
> 
> I know how SkipMode works (PM me if you want details) so I can guarantee you it would work on the Roamio hardware.
> 
> I assume they are holding it back to sell more Bolts because it's really the only new feature that makes the Bolt attractive to a large number of Roamio users.


I was talking about holding back on the skip-mode, could it be that the software is just not ready for the Roamio yet ?? and is not being held back for Bolt sales reasons. You may know the answer, I don't. Skip mode or not I not going from a 6 tuner to 4 tuner DVR and call it upgrade I can live with, and also we have the extra cost of Lifetime.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I suspect that Bolt and Roamio use the same firmware build with SkipMode either conditionally compiled out of what gets loaded on Roamio or the software checks at runtime and omits it from the UI. If you don't care about 4K--and very few people do--without SkipMode being exclusive to it there is absolutely no reason to buy a Bolt.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> I suspect that Bolt and Roamio use the same firmware build with SkipMode either conditionally compiled out of what gets loaded on Roamio or the software checks at runtime and omits it from the UI. If you don't care about 4K--and very few people do--without SkipMode being exclusive to it there is absolutely no reason to buy a Bolt.


Here I disagree.

I bought the Bolt primarily for its MUCH better oprea implementation that allows Plex to function very well. Its fast, full resolution and a GREAT home media extension. It also is directly available from the main tivo central menus. Skip mode was a nice feature that we use once in a while but not worth updating for. It will be years before 4k projectors come down in price to the realm of reality.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> I was talking about holding back on the skip-mode, could it be that the software is just not ready for the Roamio yet ?? and is not being held back for Bolt sales reasons. You may know the answer, I don't. Skip mode or not I not going from a 6 tuner to 4 tuner DVR and call it upgrade I can live with, and also we have the extra cost of Lifetime.


The four tuner Bolt is designed as a replacement for the four tuner Roamio, not the six tuner Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> Here I disagree.
> 
> I bought the Bolt primarily for its MUCH better oprea implementation that allows Plex to function very well. Its fast, full resolution and a GREAT home media extension. It also is directly available from the main tivo central menus. Skip mode was a nice feature that we use once in a while but not worth updating for. It will be years before 4k projectors come down in price to the realm of reality.


They are already getting there with some 4K projectors under $5k. My first 1080P DLP set was close to $4k back in 2005. It's amazing what you can get today for the money.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> The four tuner Bolt is designed as a replacement for the four tuner Roamio, not the six tuner Roamio.


I don't think this can be said enough and it is not just our opinion it is what TiVo has said.

When you compare the features and hardware the Bolt kills the Roamio. That takes nothing away from the Roamio, it is a very good DVR, the Bolt is just better.

The question on if a Roamio owner should upgrade to the Bolt is a little different. It involves 2 main considerations, does the Bolt offer something to the individual that the Roamio doesn't and then there is the cost consideration. If a Roamio owner is paying annually or monthly and is past their commitment period I would recommend they upgrade as the additional costs (effectively $150) is pretty low. If the Roamio owner has lifetime on their Roamio it becomes a different matter, you have to be willing to sell the Roamio and still end up paying allot more for the Bolt (over time), which means you really should want/need something the Bolt is offering to go through the upgrade.

For Roamio plus/pro owners I don't really see the Bolt as a direct replacement. If $300 isn't much to you adding one for a year until the next product release might be worth it for some, other wise enjoy your excellent Roamio plus/pro setups until next year.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

atmuscarella said:


> If the Roamio owner has lifetime on their Roamio it becomes a different matter, *you have to be willing to sell the Roamio *and still end up paying allot more for the Bolt (over time), which means you really should want/need something the Bolt is offering to go through the upgrade.


I do have lifetime on my Roamio basic but I intend to give it away if a black, rectangular/stackable Bolt comes along. Like many Americans, upgrading consumer electronics is an affordable hobby for me.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

samccfl99 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I was going to get one from Best Buy just to test it and then return it (gave Tivo enough money, they are so greedy) ...............


They are "greedy" due to thieves like you that intentionally buy their product, knowing they're going to return it, thus devaluing it and causing TiVo to lose profits on the resale of said product.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lessd said:


> I was talking about holding back on the skip-mode, could it be that the software is just not ready for the Roamio yet ?? and is not being held back for Bolt sales reasons. You may know the answer, I don't. Skip mode or not I not going from a 6 tuner to 4 tuner DVR and call it upgrade I can live with, and also we have the extra cost of Lifetime.


Originally the SkipMode support page said "coming soon" for the Roamio. Then it was revised to say it was only available on the Bolt. I think they may have planned to release it for the Roamio originally and then changed their mind as it was the killer feature for the Bolt. But who knows, maybe it was just a mistake and they never planned to make it available for the Bolt. In any case, as of right now, there is no indication that they are bringing SkipMode to the Roamio so if you want it you have to buy a Bolt.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Sometime between 2016 and 2019, the $3k 4k projectors are coming, and when it rains, it will pour. There will be a bunch of them. It's just a matter of time at this point. And it is going to be awesome having large 4k screens.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

For movies that will be awesome, but the infrastructure just isn't up to snuff when it comes to 4k linear broadcasts.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> For movies that will be awesome, but the infrastructure just isn't up to snuff when it comes to 4k linear broadcasts.


I can speak from first hand experience that upgrading to a 4K/UHD projector improves WAY MORE than just any 4K native sources. Broadcast 720p/1080i/p and blu-rays scaled to 4K are nothing short of spectacular, especially when ISF/THX calibrated for maximum performance!


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Originally the SkipMode support page said "coming soon" for the Roamio. Then it was revised to say it was only available on the Bolt. I think they may have planned to release it for the Roamio originally and then changed their mind as it was the killer feature for the Bolt. But who knows, maybe it was just a mistake and they never planned to make it available for the Bolt. In any case, as of right now, there is no indication that they are bringing SkipMode to the Roamio so if you want it you have to buy a Bolt.


I'm guessing the below 20.5.6 update will bring the older hardware up to spec with Bolt. Getting software to "just work" on older hardware is harder than you think. If TiVo released the Bolt build and broke older hardware this board would react like a 3 year old being told "no".

Just ask anyone who owns an older Apple device how many times a iOS update, that worked fine on the latest hardware, made older hardware stop working (iPhone 4S), buggy (5S) or slow down to be unusable (4S). Could you imagine TCF users reaction if god forbid this happened to their TiVo DVR? 

TiVo Priority Update Request (20.5.6)
We are preparing to release a software update for TiVo *Roamio*, TiVo *Mini*, and TiVo *Premiere *boxes.
Boxes will be updated in groups. If you would like your TiVo Roamio, TiVo Mini, or TiVo Premiere to be in one of the first groups to be updated, please enter your TiVo Service Number below.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh I understand that it requires a software update, hence the "coming soon". But I think they've changed their mind and even with the software update SkipMode will be disabled on the older hardware. It's the one thing exclusive to the Bolt that makes it an enticing upgrade.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> For movies that will be awesome, but the infrastructure just isn't up to snuff when it comes to 4k linear broadcasts.


True.



HarperVision said:


> I can speak from first hand experience that upgrading to a 4K/UHD projector improves WAY MORE than just any 4K native sources. Broadcast 720p/1080i/p and blu-rays scaled to 4K are nothing short of spectacular, especially when ISF/THX calibrated for maximum performance!


What sort of video processor are you using? There are a few out there, I can't quite make heads or tails of what's better than what's built in to the better UHD TVs or not.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Sometime between 2016 and 2019, the $3k 4k projectors are coming, and when it rains, it will pour. There will be a bunch of them. It's just a matter of time at this point. And it is going to be awesome having large 4k screens.


Yep, waiting and watching here. Much look forward to the upgrade when they fall to the realm of reasonable.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> True. What sort of video processor are you using? There are a few out there, I can't quite make heads or tails of what's better than what's built in to the better UHD TVs or not.


All I had inline was a Darbee Darblet, but that's not 4K compatible so I took it out of the chain. I'll upgrade to a real 4K processor (most likely) when costs come down, but I have to say the reality creation in the 4k Sony units are pretty damned impressive! I'm still burning in some time to do a real full calibration on it, but the initial basic one is working quite well.

I have these tweaked out $8K 350ES projectors (and others if you want) for sale fully ISF calibrated for about $7K through an authorized dealer if anyone is interested?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> All I had inline was a Darbee Darblet, but that's not 4K compatible so I took it out of the chain. I'll upgrade to a real 4K processor (most likely) when costs come down, but I have to say the reality creation in the 4k Sony units are pretty damned impressive! I'm still burning in some time to do a real full calibration on it, but the initial basic one is working quite well.
> .......


Is this what the 2015 Sony 4K LCD sets have? I'm considering getting the 850C model next week, for my secondary viewing location,while its on sale. At least if they don't sell out on Thanksgiving.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Is this what the 2015 Sony 4K LCD sets have? I'm considering getting the 850C model next week, for my secondary viewing location,while its on sale. At least if they don't sell out on Thanksgiving.


I'm not sure if those sets have that specific version of Reality Creation. I know the ES line of 4K projectors do, but I've read this version of RC is much better than the one in their 1080p units.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> Yep, waiting and watching here. Much look forward to the upgrade when they fall to the realm of reasonable.


Yeah. Combining 4K, object-based sound with overhead speakers, and disc-based content is going to make a really amazing home theater experience!



HarperVision said:


> All I had inline was a Darbee Darblet, but that's not 4K compatible so I took it out of the chain. I'll upgrade to a real 4K processor (most likely) when costs come down, but I have to say the reality creation in the 4k Sony units are pretty damned impressive! I'm still burning in some time to do a real full calibration on it, but the initial basic one is working quite well.
> 
> I have these tweaked out $8K 350ES projectors (and others if you want) for sale fully ISF calibrated for about $7K through an authorized dealer if anyone is interested?


Ah ok. You don't use it for the non-4K sources still? With the current equipment, I could see rationale for having one or two 4k devices, and a separate chain for everything else that is outputting 1080p or lower.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> ......... Ah ok. You don't use it for the non-4K sources still? With the current equipment, I could see rationale for having one or two 4k devices, and a separate chain for everything else that is outputting 1080p or lower.


No because then I would have to physically remove it each time I tried to run a 4K video. With the better RC scaling and increased pixel density/resolution of the Sony 350ES it didn't really make much of a difference anyway in my limited testing so I just decided to ace the Darblet. I'll most likely sell it if anyone's interested?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> No because then I would have to physically remove it each time I tried to run a 4K video. With the better RC scaling and increased pixel density/resolution of the Sony 350ES it didn't really make much of a difference anyway in my limited testing so I just decided to ace the Darblet. I'll most likely sell it if anyone's interested?


Oh, I was thinking that you'd have a Roku 4 plugged in directly, and then everything else through a 1080p chain, or something like that? That's not scalable, but for now, there's really only Netflix and Amazon with 4k content...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bigg said:


> Oh, I was thinking that you'd have a Roku 4 plugged in directly, and then everything else through a 1080p chain, or something like that? That's not scalable, but for now, there's really only Netflix and Amazon with 4k content...


Vudu has 4K content too.


----------



## jhf3310 (Nov 6, 2015)

I would say the apps load 5-6 seconds faster with the Bolt


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I know how SkipMode works (PM me if you want details) so I can guarantee you it would work on the Roamio hardware.


Could they run SkipMode on a Premiere?


----------

